# eheim quick vac pro



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

has anyone ever used the eheim quick vac pro with their shrimp tank?

the reason im asking is because one of the foods that i feed is borneowild barley sand it leaves quite a bit of straw on my substrate and it looks ugly as sin. i would consider an el cheapo gravel sucker thingy but im afraid that it would suck up a lot more than the straw.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Go to the dollar store and get a small glass dish or a small ceramic bottom of a planter piece and use that as a food dish. Helps keep the food in 1 spot for the shrimp to eat and keep any food out of the substrate.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

getochkn said:


> Go to the dollar store and get a small glass dish or a small ceramic bottom of a planter piece and use that as a food dish. Helps keep the food in 1 spot for the shrimp to eat and keep any food out of the substrate.


some of the foods that i feed are quite small and lightweight so a dish may not work very well.

i guess nobody has any experience with this device


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Place the food in the dish with your hands or a turkey baster or something. As for the barley stuff, a few snails in the tank will take care of the excess.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Interesting idea but I would still use a normal gravel vac for cleaning. This will cloud your tank as waste water is pumped back into your tank. It will remove larger waste particles but dust sized one will go through.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

arc said:


> Interesting idea but I would still use a normal gravel vac for cleaning. This will cloud your tank as waste water is pumped back into your tank. It will remove larger waste particles but dust sized one will go through.


i understand how it works but what i was wondering is if it would suck up my fluval stratum along with all the poop and stuff since the substrate seems quite a bit lighter than typical gravel.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

General rule with shrimp tanks is don't disturb the substrate at all and don't vacuum.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

getochkn said:


> General rule with shrimp tanks is don't disturb the substrate at all and don't vacuum.


Oh I see. Thanks for the tip. I guess I will just feed that particular food a little less and you just saved me $75. Lol


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I highly agree. Do not disturb substrate.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

If you wish to clean up after feeding, get a large slushi straw, and attach to it a air hose, make a good suction and remove all the dirt n leaves my gravel alone


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

chinamon said:


> has anyone ever used the eheim quick vac pro with their shrimp tank?
> 
> the reason im asking is because one of the foods that i feed is borneowild barley sand it leaves quite a bit of straw on my substrate and it looks ugly as sin. i would consider an el cheapo gravel sucker thingy but im afraid that it would suck up a lot more than the straw.


Barley are meant to be left inside the tank, if you read about where they use barley pallets is in PONDS to have better quality water/crystal clear also shrimps like picking on them. If this really bothers you, use a deep dish where you can place the barley pallets as i do in some of my tanks and stays there until it is all finished by the shrimps. GL!

MP


----------

